# challenge grifo vs tufo elite's??



## escamillo (Oct 23, 2003)

it's that time of year again... gluing up new tubies. before i go and plunk serious change on a new set of tubs i thought i would pose a few questions to this learned forum, actually its more of a poll request. so, what do you all think of the "challenge grifo" and the possibilities, if any, of running a sealant system similar to the tufo's and what size are you all running. i've run the 30mm tufo prestige for the last few seasons and like the sealant option, at 180 i need it. i also plan on running 34mm's or a 34 rear/32 front combo and from what i can see the tufo is less likely to succumb to side wall roll. any of you with time on tufo elite's or the challenge? i know there are fans of both tires so let's hear it.... 

thanks,

e


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

escamillo said:


> it's that time of year again... gluing up new tubies. before i go and plunk serious change on a new set of tubs i thought i would pose a few questions to this learned forum, actually its more of a poll request. so, what do you all think of the "challenge grifo" and the possibilities, if any, of running a sealant system similar to the tufo's and what size are you all running. i've run the 30mm tufo prestige for the last few seasons and like the sealant option, at 180 i need it. i also plan on running 34mm's or a 34 rear/32 front combo and from what i can see the tufo is less likely to succumb to side wall roll. any of you with time on tufo elite's or the challenge? i know there are fans of both tires so let's hear it....
> 
> thanks,
> 
> e


Last year i had Grifo's (32's) on the A bike & Tufo Elite LPS's (32s) on the B bike. For me personally, i much prefer the ride of the Grifo's, especially in mud or grass. At Nats i got a bike change every half lap & felt a lot more comfortable on the Grifos. Funny thing is, at the Stumptown race in Portland earlier in the year i had Muds on the B bike & the Grifo's totally out performed them in the nasty conditions. I would have guessed othewise since the tread on the Muds is more aggressive. It was probably the low pressure that made the difference.

I weigh 160ish so as far as rolling a 34, your extra 20 lbs might make a difference on how they ride since you may run a little higher pressure than i do (usually 35psi on my Grifos). As for running sealant in the Grifos, the newer ones come with a removable valve so you can put sealant in. 

I have been hoarding Grifo's all summer so i can have them on both bikes & back up wheels. Everything from skinny 30's for mud to nice comfy (supple) 34's. One last thing, if you flat (puncture) a Grifo, they can be fixed however a Tufo cant be. Good Luck!!

DP


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*i agree,*

the challenge will work way better in the mud. the tufo's are ok as long as it's dry, but suck in the mud


----------



## escamillo (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks guys, you've only reaffirmed my decision to go with the grifo. my one remaining question would be what sealant would you use for latex tubes? the tufo sealant would be useless in latex tubes. any thoughts on "stan's" latex sealant?

e


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*we ran the stan's*

in a bunch of our tubulars last year, and it worked pretty well. you can still kill a tire, but it helps most of the time.


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

Bahhhhh..... Bite the bullet and buy a set of Dugasts. ;-)

Haven't ridden on Grifo's, but I can vouch for Tufo's being not so great in the mud. I rode a set of Dugast 28's at Nats last year on my race bike. Tufo 30s on the pit bike. On my first swap, I couldn't wait to get back on the Dugasts. Once I did, I didn't take another bike change for the rest of the race. The bike was working fine, nothing was gumming up and I loved how the tires were cutting through the mud.

(I got a set through a buddy for a screaming price that I couldn't refuse)


----------



## escamillo (Oct 23, 2003)

cycloscott said:


> Bahhhhh..... Bite the bullet and buy a set of Dugasts. ;-)
> 
> (I got a set through a buddy for a screaming price that I couldn't refuse)



OK Smartyscott let's have that contact for the screaming deal. 

My question would be how dose a tire like the dugasts hold up over several seasons? Sure they are brilliant tires, not that i would know first hand, but how would they fair for pack the fodder who may try to get two seasons out of a set of tubs?

Really I'd love a set but 200 for a set is brutal. 

e


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh if only I could get that deal again. It was a one-shot deal from my buddy who also custom built me a set of Hugi-Reflex race wheels. Whole package was something like $500. How could I say no.

Those tires are my special race tires, so I have no idea how they'd hold up to weekly races on gravel and hardpack. Nats last year was their only race. Normally run Tufo Elites. Hey man, you gotta have *something* to make yourself feel fast for those big race days.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my only gripe with Grifos*

is the sidewalls are a tad easy to tear. but that's what makes em track so well.


----------

